# Oman car insurance



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

I want to get comprehensive car insurance cover for Oman. In the past I've used RSA and this cover was included as standard without even asking. The car I bought last year came with "free insurance" from the dealer arranged through Al Hilal Takaful. 

Speaking to Al Hilal they tell me they cannot offer any cover for Oman. They suggested I buy third party cover at the border each time. I said I wanted comprehensive cover in case I was to blame for an accident. I understand only third party cover is offered at the border and I don't want to have to buy it every time. As the car is financed to Al Hilal I had naively expected they would want full cover for the bank too..

Al Hilal referred me to ADNIC for an "orange card" covering the whole GCC but looking into this it again looks like just third party cover. 

Next year I'll just switch the cover back to RSA but does anyone have suggestions where I could get comprehensive Oman cover in the meantime please?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

I have the Executive Cover by AXA which covers all of GCC and not just Oman. It's a comprehensive coverage for when I travel to the GCC countries.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks I'll speak to AXA. I don't want a whole new policy just proper cover when outside the UAE.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> I want to get comprehensive car insurance cover for Oman. In the past I've used RSA and this cover was included as standard without even asking. The car I bought last year came with "free insurance" from the dealer arranged through Al Hilal Takaful.
> 
> Speaking to Al Hilal they tell me they cannot offer any cover for Oman. They suggested I buy third party cover at the border each time. I said I wanted comprehensive cover in case I was to blame for an accident. I understand only third party cover is offered at the border and I don't want to have to buy it every time. As the car is financed to Al Hilal I had naively expected they would want full cover for the bank too..
> 
> ...


If you ever buy a new car with bundled "free insurance", just ask them to remove.

It invariably costs more than a better policy you get yourself. I bought an Xterra and the bundled insurance was 4k (and that that great), I got an exec policy from RSA for 3.3k.


----------

